# Why Are Plain Old Leather Bands So Expensive?



## Polo_Step (Aug 24, 2005)

[Andy Rooney mode on]

_"Y'know what really gets my goat?_

I had this epiphany the other day that watchbands bear the same relationship to watches that printer cartridges do to printers.

You have to spend $40 to get a cartridge for a $60 printer.

Watchbands seem to have the same disproportionate gouge.

A generic leather watchband can't possibly cost fifty cents to make and package from scraps in the third-world shoe factories from which they come.

I can get a functional mechanical watch with band for under twenty bucks, new. It costs almost half that to replace the band with the cheapest available item.

For that matter, a cheap, primitive leather watch band costs nearly half as much as a cheap pair of leather shoes, and I don't see any long deals anywhere, either.

So, what's that all about? I don't get it.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Mark up on consumables generaly is huge, mark up on the high street is huge, my wife was talking to a small independant jewelers the other day and they said its not uncommon to see 800% mark up on some pieces in high street shops!!!

Think about other things, glasses for example, you can spend between 50-100 quid for frames, I doubt if they cost more than a quid to make,

BUT they charge what they charge because we will buy it.....


----------



## Polo_Step (Aug 24, 2005)

jasonm said:


> BUT they charge what they charge because we will buy it.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahem..._you'll_ buy it, maybe, not me. I'd eat worms first.









I'm gonna check with my guy in Moscow when he gets back and see what he can do for me.

Amazingly, I don't even see cheap bands on eBay. I was expecting to see bulk bundles of fifty for $15 straight from Guatemala or China or wherever.

Nope.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the cheapest i found brand new were conga eel leather at Â£10 for 10 but the seller stopped selling them on ebay because they wern't selling!

Good quality too, makes you wonder if he was knocking them out at a quid each what did he buy them at and how much did they cost to make.

I think high st prices are reflective of what the retailer thinks the consumer is prepared to pay and has no bearing on actual buy in costs. If they could get away with sellin a Â£1 strap for Â£100 they would.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> was expecting to see bulk bundles of fifty for $15 straight from Guatemala or China or wherever.


Someone somewhere is probably paying this, by the time everyone down the line has their bit









Enjoy your worms, Ill enjoy my nice expensive straps


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Not that a nice strap. Ooooo











jasonm said:


> > was expecting to see bulk bundles of fifty for $15 straight from Guatemala or China or wherever.
> 
> 
> Someone somewhere is probably paying this, by the time everyone down the line has their bit
> ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Do I need to say it?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Do I need to say it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah but conga eel doesn't really count as leather, does it?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Do I need to say it?
> ...


Still an animal skin
















OK I better shut up or I`ll get in trouble


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mac,

Just think of all the baby nylon's that have been killed so that you can have watch straps.























Straps sold on the high street are over priced, that's for sure. I get nearly all mine from Roy, goods straps at a fair price.

Mmmmmmeeesssshhh.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Mac,
> 
> Just think of all the baby nylon's that have been killed so that you can have watch straps.
> 
> ...


Damn I forgot about that
































Stan said:


> Straps sold on the high street are over priced, that's for sure. I get nearly all mine from Roy, goods straps at a fair price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How true











Stan said:


> Mmmmmmeeesssshhh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Mac,
> ...


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

....Got me thinkin now....homemade watch straps...hmmmm

could be a nice little earner Rodders,


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Surely using scraps of leather off animals that are already dead is environmentslly more friendly than nylon or steel production







?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Better than useing scraps off live ones Paul, you cant get them to stay still long enough to get a decent bit....









Getting back to the cost of straps, its like all things, you get what you pay for, a $1 strap isnt going to last long or look as good as a more expensive better made one, the strap is such a big part of the watch and how it looks I think it needs to be a good one....I understand your point about the costs involved in making one though and there must be a cost point where spending more doesnt buy better quality, some of the big houses charge 100s for replacement straps


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Still an animal skin


Plants are supposed to scream when they are damaged or picked.....wot will veggies eat now???


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Each other........


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)




----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

PS,

does anyone sell baby seal-skin straps....soft? or what?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Surely using scraps of leather off animals that are already dead is environmentslly more friendly than nylon or steel production
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A doubt a leather tannery is very environmentaly friendly.









I appreciate what your saying but for myself I can`t justify it, also I really don`t like the feel or lookof leather









I`m not try to convert people to my way of thinking (I doubt I`d succeed anyway) just having a gentle dig at you load of blood thirsty, eat anything that moves, omnivours


















Roger said:


> > Still an animal skin
> 
> 
> Plants are supposed to scream when they are damaged or picked.....wot will veggies eat now???
> ...


You should see the hate mail I get from the `Plant Liberation Front`









Never mind the `Liberation Front For Plants`









Or the_ really _nasty `Front For The Liberation of Plants`


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Front For The Liberation of Plants


The dreaded FLOP........a terrible thing...comes with age


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger said:


> > Front For The Liberation of Plants
> 
> 
> The dreaded FLOP........a terrible thing...comes with age
> ...


It`s one of their most dasterdly methods of attack, they spike various `suicide` vegetables with certain `substances` in an attempt to ruin you`re fun


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> It`s one of their most dasterdly methods of attack, they spike various `suicide` vegetables with certain `substances` in an attempt to ruin you`re fun


A Doctor once gave me a wonderful piece of advice, he said.........

" when you pass 50, never pass by a toilet and NEVER waste an erection "

we could all do worse than heed this advice


----------



## Darkstream (Aug 28, 2005)

I would'nt mind the cost of the strap so much if they actually worked.

For medical reasons I would be very interested co-operating with anyone who is interested in creating alternative watch straps.

See my comments under Mesh for background.

Hope to hear from someone.


----------



## Smitty (Aug 31, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> > Still an animal skin
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

We could try duct tape but that may not conform with the EU's ruling on adhesive contact with human skin?

Durex (not the contraceptive sold in the UK but the version of Sellotape sold in Australasia) may do the trick?









We have Steel and Titanium available, Nylon and other man-made products available for vegetarian's but they still have to complain about those who don't share their opinions.









Maybe some minorities should learn how to suffer other's? Not just those who don't eat meat.(







)









Buy and use what you need but don't reiterate your choice so as to influence others to question their choice.









That is terrorism or bullying in the most subtle way







.

Keep your own beliefs unto yourself and don't force that belief onto others.

Eccentric philosophies are not an excuse for the abuse of others neither is religious choice.

This is counter to the rights of humankind.









Sort that out, the UN did it years ago.









Rant over.









Now, let's sort the UN out.


----------



## Smitty (Aug 31, 2005)

Stan said:


> We have Steel and Titanium available, Nylon and other man-made products available for vegetarian's but they still have to complain about those who don't share their opinions.


Maybe a watch band made of Hemp?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Smitty,

Let's go for snot.
















Quite elastic but no real tensile strenght.
















How about humans skin? There's a lot going spare just lately.























As always.
















Sadly.


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

Leather straps are so expensive because all of the cows belong to Unions now.

Blame it on the Unions..


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

Stan said:


> Smitty,
> 
> Let's go for snot.
> 
> ...


A lot available? Where? We used them for diving suits in SA in the old days..

Just shake out the bones.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I would just like to say I am _Not_ trying to force my oppinions on anyone, all I am saying is that I don`t want to wear animal skins and regarding being better then throwing them away, from _my_ point of view I`d rather the animal wasn`t killed in the first place.









Generally my comments such as_ "Nice Watch Shame About The Leather" _whilest something I do believe should, in the context of this forum, be taken in the same vein as my comments about the Red Rekord and certain members preferance for quartz over mechanical watches, as just a bit of good natured ribbing between mates


----------



## Smitty (Aug 31, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I would just like to say I am _Not_ trying to force my oppinions on anyone, all I am saying is that I don`t want to wear animal skins and regarding being better then throwing them away, from _my_ point of view I`d rather the animal wasn`t killed in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, OK then.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I would just like to say I am _Not_ trying to force my oppinions on anyone, all I am saying is that I don`t want to wear animal skins and regarding being better then throwing them away, from _my_ point of view I`d rather the animal wasn`t killed in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotcha!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I would just like to say I am _Not_ trying to force my oppinions on anyone, all I am saying is that I don`t want to wear animal skins and regarding being better then throwing them away, from _my_ point of view I`d rather the animal wasn`t killed in the first place.
> ...


_*Rats* ona stick!!!*_
















*Hook, line & sinker!!! *



















































*NB we are of course talking about rat flavoured Quarn here (low fat & yummy!!)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> be taken in the same vein as my comments about the Red Rekord and certain members preferance for quartz over mechanical watches, as just a bit of good natured ribbing between mates


Speak for yourself Mac....The rest of us mean it


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> > be taken in the same vein as my comments about the Red Rekord and certain members preferance for quartz over mechanical watches, as just a bit of good natured ribbing between mates
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself Mac....The rest of us mean it
> ...


Well that`s because you`re just _nasty_


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Sorry mate but you know what us old, red watch owners are like.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Sorry mate but you know what us old, red watch owners are like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The impetuousness of youth caught out by the wileness of old age









Well I suppose I did paint a target on my `T`shirt and shout_ "shoot me" _









However in the words of the great song by The Who, _"Won`t get fooled again"_









At least until the next time anyway


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Stan

Could I see the red watch again..........please

I MISS IT

Roy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> Stan
> 
> Could I see the red watch again..........please
> 
> ...


Roy, try to relax the nurse will be round soon with your medication


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Roy, talk like that could get you thrown off the forum


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy,

This will make you feel better.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

*AAARRRGGGHHH!!!! * MY EYES!!, MY EYES!!!!


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Thank you Stan.

I feel so much better now ...........no need for medication.

One look at that lovely red watch and i'm all cured.

Roy

PS The rest of you are just jealous you haven't such a fine RED watch.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy,

You are most welcome, sir.









I know you have taste, I've seen your watches.









So does Mac but it seems he has a problem with his eyes at the moment.








He may need a good beef sandwich to sort 'em out.























I fancy a cat sandwich.







When I go to bed I will get one.







Yes, because the big bugger will sit on my head and sandwich it between itself and the pillow, like most nights.
















I'll spray the bugger red to match the Rekord if this keeps up.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2005)

Stan said:


> Roy,
> 
> This will make you feel better.
> 
> ...


Ohh, that's a nice watch...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

nobby said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Roy,
> ...


Oh my god another one! What is happening to this forum?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I think it's great, one cheap watch has got the forum all worked up.
















Can you imagine posting the red Rekord on other forums, I get banned and sent to the shed in under five minutes.
















There's some great characters on RLT.







That's why it rocks!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> I think it's great, one cheap watch has got the forum all worked up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It`s because it`s full of weirdo`s


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Only since you turned up, mate.







I'm quite normal.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Only since you turned up, mate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Yeah, right!! *


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Why not see if Roy could find some carbonfibre or mylar/kevlar mix straps.......Virtually indestructable, waterproof might even be pretty!! elasticity might have to be negotiable!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Trust me, raw carbon or Kevlar would see you will a very painfull itchy arm in seconds, untill youve had a carbon splinter you dont know how bad it is.....


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Didn't want to go down that particular route!! But you are spot on Jase

Use both mylar/kevlar (sails) and carbonfibre (masts) for windsurfing ..You tread/handle with extreme caution when they tear or splinter.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

HDN`s; hardwearing, comfortable, cheap & cool









*RLT 17, #17/30,17 jewel Unitas 6498 manual wind movement,on Green HDN*


















*RLT69 Special, #007/100, ETA 2801-2 17 Jewels,on Black HDN with deployment*


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mesh is quite nice.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Mesh is quite nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

